# projects and tasks



## fluca1978 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was wondering if FreeBSD allows for something similar to Solaris' projects and tasks (essentially a way of grouping processes and resources). Anyone knows about a bit of documentation?


----------



## mamalos (Nov 26, 2012)

As you're probably aware of, the general context of zones -where these features are presented in solaris- is, partly, similar to FreeBSD's jails (the part of grouping processes, that is). As far as grouping resources per process group, I am not sure that FreeBSD has something identical. 

I am not sure if capsium supports something like this, haven't tried/learned it yet.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 26, 2012)

mamalos said:
			
		

> As you're probably aware of, the general context of zones -where these features are presented in solaris- is, partly, similar to FreeBSD's jails



As far as I know, using _projects_ and _tasks_ in Solaris is not tied to the use of zones (and therefore jails in FreeBSD). Moreover, it seems to me that Capsium is something more similar to the jails than to projects, but I'm still studying it.


----------

